# quick DOS question



## DMC2 (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi,

How do I access a directory with the name *Task 3.1-3.2 [something] AE* using the CD command.

the My Documents folder would be *mydocu~1* but I just can't quite work out the Task.... folder.

Thanks


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I created a folder by that name in Win98SE and the Dos name was 

TASK31~1.2_S

that should be the DOS name no matter which Windows based OS you run.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Randy
Question.... I realize you created a folder with the naming convention DMC2 gave us but where did you look to see what name DOS used for it?

Dave


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

In Win98, but not Win2000, you can right-click the folder and select Properties. It will show you the Dos name there, just as it does for files.

I then opened a Dos prompt and did CD TASK31~1.2_S and it worked, displaying the full directory name as Task 3.1-3.2 [something] AE


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Thanks Randy!
WinME does not have that ability to display DOS shortcut in properties. Oh well.....

Dave


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

heheh, well I guess there's a good reason for me to keep my Win98 system then, huh??

Anyway, i was trying to find something for y'all to use in WinMEan and found a site that some guy gives some pretty good advice in finding Dos paths, etc. I'll quote his one post, and provide a link to the rest, so you can get an idead.


> Hello Nadizo, the way I use to get (then in Win98) the real DOS name for a path is like this:
> open Explorer & go to: C:\program files\america online 7.0\download\idans folder\my files
> Then rightclick on the folder my files and select MS DOS promt here. And then inside that
> DOS prompt window do type /write this following: truename >>DosNameOfThisPath.txt
> ...


You can find this, and the rest of the thread at http://www.computing.net/dos/wwwboard/forum/12292.html


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

An easy way to see truncated file and folder names is to look at them from any 16 bit program. Windows 3.1 file manager does this quite well, and it is included with all versions of Win 9x. Just type winfile in the START > RUN box.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Thanks Randy and Thanks Brushmaster1 both ways came to the same conclusion and are fairly easy to use.  

Dave


----------



## DMC2 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks, all. Looks kinda complicated...though. Not so good with Win2K  probably coz it doesn't really use DOS. If I remember correctly, Win98 displays the DOS paths after typing *DIR*. Win2K/NT doesn't ...

Just how did it get there? TASK31~1.2_S ....

How would one find out the DOS path if one was on a NT/2K workstation on a network with the bunch of restrictions?

Reason for this is that I use command to access my FTP server and I'm not allowed to install anything on the machines.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

well, because Win2k is not limited to the 8.3 dos naming conventions, you can navigate to the folder by simply typing in *cd Task 3.1-3.2 [something] AE* when in the parent directory that contains that folder.

I tested it on my own Win2k system, and it works whether I use the dos name, or the long name.

So, if you navigate to that folder in Explorer, note the path to where that folder is contained, then go into Dos prompt and type in *cd fullpathnameoffolder* it will change the active directory to that specific folder, and it works with the large names.

For example, I went to Explorer and then navigated down to C:\WINNT\Installer\{00040409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7} and then went to Dos and input *cd C:\WINNT\Installer\{00040409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}* and then hit enter, and the active directory was the one I wanted.

Hope that helps, even though it does not answer your question about finding the dos name of the folder and the path. It should, however, answer it, because I can't see why you need to know the dosname in Win2k.


----------



## DMC2 (Mar 25, 2002)

hi, sorry for late reply...been busy.

Randy, it doesn't seem to work for me.

..it doesn't like the spaces is the problem. That's why I need it to find out the dos name. Also, I sometimes have to use my school's computers on WinNT's command prompt to access my FTP.

e.g. I have a folder named 'My Music'. Typing 'cd my music' gives me the error "Too many parameters - music".

However, if I use 'cd mymusi~1', all is good.

Unfortunately, it's a bit harder with folders like the one I've mentioned in my first post. 

Just tested something...and it seems I HAVE TO use the dos naming conventions even for directories without spaces....Grrrr  It just says "Invalid directory". 

Why's your's different? oO Is it Pro?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Yes, I have Win2k Pro SP3 running.

I have my HDD in NTFS,and that might be making all the difference if you have yours partitioned with FAT32.

In any regards, the name I have already specified, _TASK31~1.2_S_ *is* the dos name for that folder, so it should work, regardless.

In your example, would it be different if you specified the entire path? I mean use cd c:\my music instead of just cd my music


----------



## DMC2 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yes, mine is the FAT32 file system is most probably the reason.

Using the entire path doesn't work.

TASK31~1.2_S is the correct name for that particular folder but if I need to access another, then I'm in trouble...

Oh well, I'll leave it at that then. Thanks


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

heheh, that explains it then!


Well, a solution of sorts is posting again when you need it!!


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

To get around the problem with spaces in a long file name, put the name in quotes. For example:

CD "My Documents"\pictures\"Uncle Jacks Wedding"

That works on 98 and should work on Win2K as well.


----------

